# Drinking Songs - Songs about Boose, Beer, and Getting Drunk



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey if I can't find one after 10 pages it doesn't exist right?

Let's hear them, favorite drinking songs, any genre.

Feel free to rate the song above you and like if you enjoyed or discovered a new song.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2012)

The only one I know is 99 bottles of Zima on the wall.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

4 On The Floor - Drunk on Tuesday's
[youtube]SHzRLZIj_Lw[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

The Devil Makes Three - Old Number 7
[youtube]vedgTokXj04[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Todd Snider - Beer Run
[youtube]m1vRvW3QUys[/youtube]


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 28, 2012)

I GOT IT!! 
DRINKENSTEIN-Sly Stallone in Rhinestone


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> I GOT IT!!
> DRINKENSTEIN-Sly Stallone in Rhinestone


? Cheers
[youtube]mNPPf4RbQeg[/youtube]


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> ? Cheers
> [youtube]mNPPf4RbQeg[/youtube]


That's funny stuff right there!My cousin did a badass cover of that song once......lol......but it was epic!Back in the day my mom owned a country dive bar in Cedar Park,Tx..............,..............oooh!I hope my id is safe


----------



## biglungs (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Iq-gNFvALg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iq-gNFvALg[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 29, 2012)

Wax for the motherfucking win on this.

[video=youtube;K1yB3qUCIjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1yB3qUCIjc[/video]

[Intro]
Oh my God.
I have no clue what fucking day it is.
I can't believe I'm still doing this, man.
I don't think my body can take this lifestyle much longer.
I wasn't raised to act like this.

[Verse 1]
I ain't left my crib in seven days or more
I haven't showered in three days, haven't shaved in four
There's no reason to be showering and shaving for
When every day is a carbon copy of the day before
The only people that I see anymore
Are my roommates and the clerk at the convenience store
Me and him used to chat in a friendly way
Now he shakes his head and lectures me for drinking every day
Of course I understand him so clear
But I'm lost in the wonderland of cold beer
And the only thing I fear, is being sober, cause the tears
Would come out, so I choose to bum out and dumb out
My brain cells are like Duracells dying
A little juice left, but I'm sure as hell trying
To kill them all, Like Metallica dunny
Rock and Roll lifestyle minus the sex and the money
I'm a dummy

[Hook]
I ain't left my house for days
I've gone back, back to to my old ways
I'm just drinking, sleeping, not eating
Treating everyday like its the weekend
This is not how I was raised

[Verse 2]
I don't search for, them women much
Even though I yearn for that feminine touch
It requires too much time and labor
And that's quite the opposite of my behavior
Man, I'm a lazy man, like an old recliner
I want a lazy girl, but I'm too lazy to find her
And I ain't got the time or money to wine her and dine her
Unless she likes Two Buck Chuck and Oscar Meyer
In the mirror I see my reflection
And I always ask it some kind of question
But it never seems to provide suggestions
No guidance or lessons, just my blank reflection
Slick Rick, where the fuck you get your mirror from?
Was it a magic shop or was it Pier One?
I steer clear from self-help books
Instead I spit stupid-ass rhymes and belt hooks like

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
Man, I don't think I really know what's happening
Am I imagining or are these actual things?
Little moths flying with their flapping wings
Tickling me on my face while I rap and sing
I'm eating happy pills, I'm seeing Daffodils
I haven't opened up my mail, I see a stack of bills
I'm probably too late for the due date
Fuck it I'm a be late, crack another Tecate
Can't see straight but it feels like heaven
I'm dancing with the wolves, man, I feel like Kevin
Costner, I should win an Oscar for acting stupid
This mind state's when I make spectacular music
At least that's how it sounds in my ears
I'm a probably fucking die in less than five years
But it feels so good right now
I'm a make it so somehow I don't have to come down


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, and of course:

[video=youtube;LyUIJIdwEuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyUIJIdwEuA[/video]

He spent fifteen years getting loaded
Fifteen years 'till his liver exploded
Now what's Bob gonna do now that he can't drink?
The doctor said, "What you been thinkin' 'bout?"
Bob said, "That's the point,
I wasn't think about nothing
Now I gotta do something else,"
OI OI OI!
"To pass the time."
Bob shaved his head
He got a new identity
Sixty-two holed air cushioned boots
And a girl who rides a scooter
Gonna take him out, of town
They would get away
Riding around, as the trucks drive by
You could here the mother fuckers go...

A couple of lines, an extra thermos of Joe
He'll be kickin' in heads at the punk rock show, yeah
Bob's the kinda guy who knows just what
Bob's the kinda guy who knows just what to do
When the doctor tells him to
"Quit your drinkin', now's the time."
Will he ever walk the line
To all my friends, I feel just great
But will he ever walk the line
Kickin' ass and bustin' heads
Red suspenders
Once a day he shaves his head
But will he ever walk the line?
Will he ever walk the line?
Will he ever walk the line?
Will he ever walk the line?
Oh will he ever walk the line?


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;q3NrCZvV8Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3NrCZvV8Hc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;JFBYIT4fvcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFBYIT4fvcY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Irwf-KNzsIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irwf-KNzsIo[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;O-jOEAufDQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Cxr1-b6Xkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cxr1-b6Xkc[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;SBaIQreV8Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBaIQreV8Yk[/video]

... We really need a Budz & Babes tune!


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ofMcIqwjYq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofMcIqwjYq8[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Dec 5, 2012)

Uhmm just about every Replacements song . But if it's got to be narrowed down, then we'll take two from both ends of the spectrum.

*Red Red Wine* (no not the Neil Diamond/UB40 gem)
_"A bottle of Chablis, hey now, that ain't no stuff for me
Chateau Timberley, as long as I can't see
Gallo or Muscatel, either one would be just swell
I didn't come here to fight, hey just as long as that ain't white"
_

And of course the stark (and classic) * Here Comes A Regular*
_"Well a person can work up a mean mean thirst
after a hard day of nothin' much at all"_

They do have a weed song, " I Bought A Headache" but that's enough musical history for you young-uns today.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;uJ7pgElCPXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE[/video]
Dead Kennedys.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ui_XH0GINPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui_XH0GINPI[/video]
We'll head towards the other end of the musical spectrum with a little Louden Wainwright III


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2012)

the best song is

[video=youtube;UrgpZ0fUixs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIvka3SSv9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;46EXY4oP1Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46EXY4oP1Do[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;qGyPuey-1Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw[/video]


----------



## topcat (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mMHsSjb1Bw&feature=player_detailpage


----------

